# My dog is destroying my screens! Help!



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Arghhhhh! Once again, my black lab has destroyed a window screen! :flame: What is it with her lately? Within the last month, she has gored four screens, two of which have a good three inch gap in them. If I didn't love her so much, she would be at the shelter right now! 

Last night, I had to go into the field to bring in my mini who for whatever reason wanted to poke around instead of coming into the paddock. I had to call her and immediately, my lab was at the screen barking. Next thing I know, she is scratching at the screen (imagine a terrier digging up a gopher? Yeah, that frantic type of digging). I could do nothing but holler at her, since I was in the middle of the field with a horse in hand. I kept walking and got outta sight but by then, the damage had been done.

Getting rid of her is not an option. I love her dearly. I am hoping that I don't have to crate her every single time I go outside. But it's getting to the point that I can't have a repairman in the yard or play outside with the kids, that she is not either scratching a screen or demolishing a blind. 

I guess she must have some insecurity issues or something. Am I asking too much that she behave indoors without being crated? What other methods can I use to get her to stop?

I would love to be able to leave her loose in the house (HA! Not likely to ever happen), and here's the problem: to correct her, I must be in the house; however, she only does it when I am not. My niece suggested the 'zapper'. She used it on her sheltie, who would not stop barking. After two corrections, she stopped barking. She said, perhaps the remote-controlled one, that they use for hunting dogs? Not sure I want to go that route, though, but then again, if the alternative is to send her to the shelter (and who would buy a destructive dog)......?

I heard that there are things called window guards (to protect children from falling out of windows). Would they work to keep her off? Not even sure what they look like, are they ugly? I was also referred to anti-scratch screens for dogs which apparently cost a lot, but IF they work.....

HELP!

DD


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

My dog freaked when we went to work and ended up going out the second story window. We tried closing the windows but he damaged the frame and glass. In the end we had to get a radio fence and put it around all the windows to keep him away from them. It was expensive but less so than broken windows, screens, and trips to the vet.


----------



## NCGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

I am a believer in crates. Pop them in one when you have a time when problem behavior happens, let them out afterwards. We have 4 housedogs and 4 crates in the house. Our dogs love thier crates, we leave the doors open all the time and often a dog will go get into their crate when they want some "quiet time" It's their own personal space.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Home Depot sells window gaurds. Having 4 large dogs we had to put them on our screens. Not that the dogs were being malicious but these are Great Danes and just looking out the window and leaning on the sreens would ruin them. The window guards work.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

We trained our dog with a squirt bottle of water. Whenever she jumped up, she got squirted in the face, timed of course, with a stern 'no'. Obviously you can't do that from across the field, but you know she's going to scratch, so be waiting for her to do it a few times.

Until she learns, the crate is not a bad idea.

My dad at one point actually made chickenwire frames to put over screens to protect them. (I think it was from grandkids. lol.)

mary


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

We turned our screen doors insert upside down. Take the screen/glass insert part out and flip it over so the glass is on the bottom and the screen is on the top. If she breaks the glass, just replace it with plexiglass and it will be ok for years! If my Rottweilers haven't broken it, your Lab won't either!  
Good luck!


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

...I thought those screen guards only attached to the outside of the window? I guess if they go on the inside, make sure your window can remain in working order.

I like crates as well. My wife refused to crate our first Border Collie, she ruined everything in our home, as soon as we crated her, PROPERLY we hd no problems. Don't just toss the dog in whenever you don't want to mess with it. 

squirt gun trick sounds like it should work.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Years ago I worked in a lumber yard/hardware store and we did window and screen repairs. Dogs and screens was a frequent problem (actually, a good source of income for a screen repair business). One solution was to use stainless steel screen on the screen door, but since stainless steel screen is hard to find, expensive, and hard to work with, you would need to start with a very sturdy screen door that could have the screen nailed or stapled in place, so that probably means a wood door (stainless screen is too stiff, in my experience, to roll into the groove on an aluminum door, where the screen is held in by a rubber spline). Then the problem might be that the dog would destroy the rest of the door.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

If the dog has seperation anxiety it could well tear a crate apart. If a golden retriever can, I imagine a lab, which is a more powerful dog, could too. How old it this dog?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

You ask, "What is it with her lately?" -- which makes me wonder, what's happened lately? Has there been a change in the family? Does it only happen when you go out to the field? 

Has she gone out with you before? Is there a reason she does not go now?

I believe that a crate trained pet is a happy pet, but the training has to be consistent and apart from the inappropriate behavior. Just popping the dog in the crate when she's out of line is not going to work. Proper crate training gives the dog a sense of security; the crate is "home" to her, and she is happy to be there.

You might ask about this over on the Pet Forum.

In the meantime, I switched out my screens from bottom to top as well, like Windy Jem did. Buster wasn't frantic, he just likes to lean in and bark REAL LOUD at passers-by.  Goofy dog!

Pony!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

My lab was like that when we first moved to my new place so between her and my shephard mix who thinks the world is a giant chew toy they are kennelled whenever I have to leave the yard area. In my case though, she went out a window because there were strange people in the yard and house.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Yes, our dog destroyed our downstairs window screens. But the birds are destroying our upstairs window screens. They are stealing the material to build nests with. Grrrrrrrr...... :flame:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Is there some reason that you can't let the dog outside? Labs are known for requiring a lot of exercise and they often become destructive if they aren't given it. I'm sure you can teach her to heel beside you while you attend to business around the farm. If the horses are afraid of her, she can be taught to go to a specific area where she won't bother them.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

My sympathies - my lab mix has destroyed every screen in our solarium and is working on the one looking into our family room too. He's also scratching up the wooden french doors in the back and has almost figured out how to turn the handle and let himself in. I'm not kidding. 

I've found that if he can't see in or out, he won't scratch -- I have to keep the blind closed on the family room window.

I agree with the crate. If he can't behave in the house when you're not there, into the crate he goes. If it's not the screens, it might be your couch, your rugs, the kids' toys...mine can be super destructive, even though he's a sweetheart and we love him to bits.

I'm not sure I'd bother with the "shocker" - I've heard from other dog owners that Labs don't seem to mind being zapped as much as other breeds, so things like shock collars and invisible fences don't work with them. I can vouch for the uselessness of the invisible fence for the black Lab down the street in our old neighborhood; we brought her home at least a dozen times till her owner figured out the zap-thingy didn't bug her.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I think you are dealing with a complicated problem here and it's something that the dog just can't handle emotionally on it's own. I would like to see you get to the bottom of the behavior and then find a way to correct it.

Many times a whole lot of "work" together with you will help...structured work like obedience classes, working on field training, water retrieving etc. These things use up a lot of frustrated energy in the dog and make time for you to spend quality time with the dog too. During these times you are enforcing the "terms" you use with the dog and then in many cases this will translate to the dog being more self assured and it will get over the fright, frustration or whatever it is that brings this behavior on.

Do you have a second person who can help with this? That makes things much easier if so. you can set up scenarios where you go do what triggers this behavior and the second person can deal with the dog. Giving treats, reassurance, going through obedience routines..anythng to distract the dog and change the way it looks at what is going on.

I don't believe anyone has to go through any kind of distruction by a dog like this. It just takes some thought and action to figure out what is going on. Many people find it worth the trouble to get professional help with this and they find all at once they have a new dog! LOL

Good luck with things...LQ


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Some good tips, thank you!

I suppose I should clarify: my dog IS crated already. She has been since she was a puppy (she is 2 now). We crate her when we go out---as in _out_ to go to town or whatever. It is the metal kind, so she can't destroy it---she does however tend to shred her blankets in there! Generally we leave our dogs loose in the house when we are just in the yard. Obviously this will have to stop in her case! My other dog is a border collie.

No, she has always had a bit of an anxiety problem, it's not just now. It just seems she is more destructive than usual lately! 

I don't have a second person inside to help out when I am outdoors. Dh works long hours so it's me or nobody.

My dog does go out with me sometimes but she does tend to get underfoot or tease the horses into running, so it's easier just to keep her out of the way sometimes. Bringing the horses in at night is NOT a good time to have her running around!

The window company says they sell "dog proof" screening. It is guaranteed not to rip or tear from a dog's scratching. It costs $1.99 a square foot which I consider a bargain if the alternative is replacing regular screens on a frequent basis. 

I will also check into those window guards at our Home Depot and see what they look like, and then make my decision.

Thanks again!

DD


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Reminds me of my Black Lab..Max..he just couldn't tolerate being "in" when we were "out"..anyway, problem was solved when we purchased screens especially made for slightly neurotic dogs..
heavy-duty things..you can have a look at them at:
www.petscreen.com

we also put them on the bottom half of our screened in porch, along with inside lattice work..Max had difficulty seeing that screens were there at all. No more torn screens..just a few hummingbirds getting stuck now and again and needing a gentle push backwards.


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

My problem is the exact opposite. I have a fenced yard, so I let the dogs out to run for a while on and off each day. When they decide they are ready to come in, our Saint Bernard bangs on our back door with his paw. We had a brand new door put on last fall...first the screen shredded, now the screen is GONE and the door itself looks like its about 20 years old with all the dings and dents and scratches. DH is not amused.... *LOL*


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

What type of screening do you have? Nylon, wire, stainless wire????? The latter two are more costly but should hold off a pawing dog while nylon screening would yield to tears. Perhaps just put a layer of hail screen (1/4 inch grid) on top of the regular screen material.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> What type of screening do you have? Nylon, wire, stainless wire????? The latter two are more costly but should hold off a pawing dog


Riiiiight! LOL We have stainless. I thought it would repel her too---several window screens that were nylon were replaced with wire; guess we bought it for nothing!

The lady at the window place said this dog-proof stuff is guaranteed not to rip or tear from digging. She said you can poke pencils, etc through it and it will reform its shape in seconds, but it is resilient enough to keep bugs from coming through it. I will be checking it out on Friday. Maybe I should bring my lab for a test run? LOL

What is it with black labs anyhow? Sure, other dogs are destructive, but the black labs seem to be extra naughty? I used to help out at a shelter, I should have known better, it was almost _always_ the *black* labs that were left there because of damage issues. Hmmmmm????

What mine has done so far: stolen food off the counter, stolen and chewed up socks (still does), ate up a curtain, shredded a floor mat, scratched screens, pulled the stuffing out of a corner of our old bed's boxspring, chewed numerous toys, crushed a few marbles (!), and of course, broken an uncountable number of vinyl window blinds (this usually to get at the cat that teases her from behind them).

In comparison, what has my energetic border collie destroyed in the house? Zilch.

DD


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

DixyDoodle said:


> What is it with black labs anyhow? Sure, other dogs are destructive, but the black labs seem to be extra naughty? I used to help out at a shelter, I should have known better, it was almost _always_ the *black* labs that were left there because of damage issues. Hmmmmm????
> DD



Now, don't be a racist! 

I had a yellow lab, known as Good Ol' George.

Good Ol' George chewed a telephone receiver (one of those really heavy old Bell Telephone receivers); ate two raw chickens (and graced us with green clouds and a nasty diarrhea on the shag carpet during the night afterward); destroyed various shoes, etc. For some reason, though, when he turned 4, all the shenanigans stopped, and he became the model dog.

That's when the 12 year old Irish Setter started going senile and relieving herself in the house, digging in the garbage, and running away.

Dogs. I love them, but sometimes I do not know why! 

Pony!


----------



## Hammer4 (Oct 13, 2005)

How about when you go outside, your bring the dog out with you? Put it on a tie up under a tree or something..that way the dog isn't tearing up the house from wanting to be outside with you....


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Hammer4 said:


> How about when you go outside, your bring the dog out with you? Put it on a tie up under a tree or something..that way the dog isn't tearing up the house from wanting to be outside with you....


Yeah I wish I could let her run loose out there like my border collie though. The lab wanders away too far.



> I had a yellow lab, known as Good Ol' George. Good Ol' George chewed a telephone receiver (one of those really heavy old Bell Telephone receivers); ate two raw chickens (and graced us with green clouds and a nasty diarrhea on the shag carpet during the night afterward); destroyed various shoes, etc. For some reason, though, when he turned 4, all the shenanigans stopped, and he became the model dog.


LOL Well, I guess it ISN'T always black labs, but so far in my travels I haven't met any destructive yellow or brown ones....and yellows are very common around here. Although I do recall a yellow one trying to kill my cat!

Maybe your dog matured at 4, so perhaps there is hope here for her yet!  Now that I think about it, she will not be 2 years old until November, so perhaps it's partly puppy stuff.

DD


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

My dogs liked to scratch at the screen on the backdoor(the outdoor cats did their damage to it,too)...they pushed out the screen in some places,tore through in some other places. Replaced it with pet screen and so far,so good! No holes or anything. I still don't want them to do it so I spray them with water when they do mess with the screen(spray the cats,too). That's a good deterent.


----------



## Jeslik (Mar 16, 2005)

They make perforated sheet-metal for attaching to metal gates around pools, to block casual viewing. It works well for resisting animals, while still allowing airflow. Look in the Gate section of a hardware store; depending on where you live, it may not be in stock. It was in Lowes / HD in Las Vegas (where pools are common). It came in a 4x4 or 4x8 sheet, and had to be cut with tin snips. 

Most of the time my BC gets anxious, he can see me, but can't get to me. Then he settles down. The screen really blocks most of their vision, so you are out of sight sooner. 

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## cowboyracer43 (Jul 6, 2006)

Dixydoodle. There is hope! there is a cure. I cannot reveal it but Cowgirlracer breaks into paroxysms of laughter every time she recounts the cure she observed on the West End of St. Croix, USVI shortly before we were married. pm her. taunt her. torment her. She WILL break and share the cure, I am sure.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Aw, come on, you can share it, can't ya?


----------



## Kaylin (Mar 21, 2017)

I used vinyl lattice work. Screwed it to the windows on the first level. Cut each to fit on the lower window area. It really helps!


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

DixyDoodle said:


> What is it with her lately? Within the last month, she has gored four screens, two of which have a good three inch gap in them. If I didn't love her so much, she would be at the shelter right now!
> DD


I'm no expert, but certain breeds hit adulthood a bit later than others...once you get through the adolescence period if you've done adequate training these things should be sorted. I think with labs adulthood hits between 2 and 3 years of age (so you may still have a twitch of unpleasantness to go)...it's one of the reasons you see a lot of 1-2 year old mid sized dogs in shelters (folks think the dogs a year old...it shouldn't be acting like that zomg destructive dog!!!), when really its just a lot of testing boundaries (like many teen/young adult bumb faces do) and making sure that you reaaaally meant all that training you did.

Mouse traps on the counters a couple of random times for between a week and a month helps with counter surfing when you aren't around (doesn't hurt a larger dog, and scares the beejeepers out of them...giving immediate negative reinforcement without you being present).

The other things may be boredom? Puzzles for dogs are expensive for how long they last IMO...a few dog treats in an empty non Styrofoam egg crate works well. Filling toilet paper rolls and covering the ends, etc...Freezing peanut butter in jello molds...(silicone is so much easier to get things out of than ice trays in my experience) gives them a bit of time to focus on something other than you not being there...I guess what I'm saying is its just fine if your dog likes to dig and chew things up, you just need to teach the puppers what is acceptable to chew up and what isn't.


If its actual separation anxiety, rather than testing boundaries there are some things you can do to work through it. Lavender help you couple it with a training plan. There are jackets and such you can purchase, but I've found that setting up a training plan and sticking to it (despite it being an inconvenient PITA) works for most pups

Good luck with your screens!!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Original post was 10 years ago...original dog is likely no longer a problem!

Mon


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree with Litttle Quacker. The underlying issue needs to be addressed. Training not to get on furniture to reach the windows. Training to know what to do and not to do when outside. If it's a separation anxiety issue, then training while taking the dog outside with you may resolve your problem. 
"Labs are puppies forever" seems to be a mantra for them. But that doesn't mean you can't train them - it just takes longer with a lot of reinforcement. Buying dog proof screening doesn't resolve the problem, it's just easier for you.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Obedience training would be the first step but when you are dealing with puppies or cats or excitable dogs sometimes you just have to take preventative measures. Dogs may be well behaved when you are home but when alone and they see an "intruder" they could forget all their training anyways.

We have had dogs and cats for 40 years and in the first couple of years we spent a fortune re-screening windows and patio doors. Our solution was to put hardware cloth over the screens so in effect you have two screens - one to keep the bugs out and one over top of this to keep the dogs and cats from shredding the bug screen. We attached this mesh with clips or staples. Have had this on all our windows for the past 38 years and never had to re-screen because of pet damage.

After just a few days you don't even notice the bigger screen.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=hard...x-rSAhWBuZQKHRcnBOkQ_AUIBigB&biw=1366&bih=638


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The original post is old but I like when some of these old things reappear as so many questions and problems affect us all and there is a whole new set of posters now.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

When I saw the title of your post, I just knew it was a Lab - Gawd luv 'em. My family has been raising them for generations.

Remember the old saw "3 years a young dog, 3 years a good dog, 3 years an old dog"? It's especially true for Labs. They "can" be total idiots until they are 3. Then they are the best dawgs on the planet. Male pups are bigger blockheads than females, so at least you have that going for you.

I say, take her with you, and put a shock collar/buzzer on her for emphasis if she insists on pestering the horses. She really does just want to go with you, and will catch on fast.


----------

